
Humans exploiting and destroying nature on unprecedented scale – report - throwaway888abc
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/sep/10/humans-exploiting-and-destroying-nature-on-unprecedented-scale-report-aoe
======
lilboiluvr69
At what point are we going to decide to sacrifice our standard of living in
order to ensure a better future for our offspring?

Will there be a point?

